# St. Andrews Bay, 6/8



## Ringo Redux

Pops and I hit the water late this morning after I dropped my mutt off at the vet. We got on the water around 0815 to some ESE winds that were making the Bay pretty chippy. We figured the late start wouldn't matter much because of our tide structure being what it is - early afternoon high tides and midnight low tides. Our "spot" in the bay wasn't really fishable because we had to fight the wind and tide movement, so we moved south towards the pass to a place where we caught some spanish earlier in the year. We staked out our drift in about 5 feet of water and starting tossing some line. Dad was on a spinning reel throwing a chartreuse twin tail, and I started with a spinning reel and twitch bait (Mirrodine 17MR, white/red). We both got some strikes, and I foul hooked a ladyfish that threw it off (figures).

Around 0840 or so I switched over to a baitcaster and 1 piece rod - I've almost never fished a baitcaster and wanted to expand my horizons a little. Well, I got the hang of it pretty quickly and threw a topwater for the rest of the day. I hooked several bluefish, ladyfish, one good sized spanish, and a few trout. The only ones that stayed in the boat were the spanish, 1 blue and 1 lady. The topwater they hit was a zarra spook jr. We chased some bait around with spoons after that, but no joy. 

Side note - we got stopped by game and fish for the second time in as many trips today. Same two guys, too. They were friendly and polite and very quick about checking our catch. Gave us a congrats on the fish and moved off - even offered some good fish knowledge I didn't know. So, I definitely appreciate those guys.


----------



## MrFish

Good deal. Looks like a good trip.


----------



## Ruger7mmmag

I can almost see my favorite inside the bay shark fishing spot in the back ground there as well as a great trout spot. See in the background there the water treatment "humps"? Just west of that is a drop off that cuts up behind the Buccanneer hotel. Late afternoons where it goes from 3 foot to deep (can't remember the depth anymore) is a nice spot this time of year. I used to wade it when I didn't feel like taking the boat out. That all stopped when a shark grabbed my stringer while tied to my waste!

Cool post! Always nice to see pics from the ole stomping grounds.


----------



## Ringo Redux

It was fun, Fish - fishing with my old man always is. Unless he outfishes me. Which is about a coin-flip most of the time.

Ruger - I figured that's what you meant! We ran over there this morning to gauge some depth, and I found the channel cut where the water drops off to depth. The bluefish and the ladyfish we kept were specifically for shark fishing!


----------



## Ruger7mmmag

Did you find the trout spot or the shark spot or both? They are two different spots. Close to the hotel is the trout spot. Further out in the bay in that channel is the shark spot. Though as you heard in my story above, they'll cruise up to the trout spot as well.

Is that green channel marker still out there SE of that big wooden platform marker?


----------



## Ringo Redux

Ruger - I only looked for the shark spot today, as I have "the fever." I'll have to look next time we head out there (which will hopefully be soon). As for the green marker - there isn't one close, but there is one across the bay at the point.


----------



## Ruger7mmmag

Either way, if you look on google earth, you can see the depth change and you know the general area now. After all, they are sharks and they travel that sucker so as long as you let the bait soak a while and stay by that channel, they should find you. At the worst, you're going to fight some VERY LARGE sail cats.


----------



## Fish-n-Fur

You boys eat the shark you catch, or just release them? I know some make skark fin soup, but i've never tried it...and not sure how the meat tastes either. ...just askin'. Thanks.


----------



## Ruger7mmmag

The sharks at that spot are often little 3-4 foot blacktips thought some bigger ones can cruise through there and yeah I eat them. The key is right when you catch one, gut him IMMEDIATELY. Cut from the top fin down all the way to his bottom fin. Then reach inside and pull EVERYTHING out. It'll clean up really nice. Then immediately put them on ice, LOTS of ice. You can pack it into the pouch you just made as well.

If you do that, then when you filet him later, you'll have two nice steaks for the grill. Check the limits, not sure how many you can keep, one per person or two per boat or something like that.


----------



## osborne311

Any particular shark species or sizes that are best to target for steaks?


----------



## Ruger7mmmag

Mako


----------

